# Fixing hackjob munchkin vents



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

_This is exhaust and intake piping for two munchkin boilers (made by heat transfer products in MA) in a residential duplex. The owners had issues with the the boilers not lighting off properly and the flue eco switch tripping and lockout errors leaving the building without heat and hot water. _

_I went out on the roof where these terminate and instantly knew the lighting off issue and excess corrsion inside boiler cabniets. The fact the original installer did not stagger the intake and exhaust to prevent flue gas recirculation let alone install proper fittings on the make up air either. _

_We installed manufactuer recomended intake tees to prevent rain water and debris from going down into the boiler cabniet. Both exhausts also did not have stainless derbris screens installed and we found all kinds of debris such as leaves and pieces of roofing paper and wood obstructing the flue and causing them to overheat. _

_The solution was to vacuum out all the debris from exhaust and intake and properly stagger vents and install stainless steel debris screens and replace flue ecos.._

_







_


_







_


_







_


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Nice work there. Good catch, I bet you get all their work from now on. That kind of work creates a reputation that will proceed you.


----------



## trick1 (Sep 18, 2008)

Good job.

The heating side of this industry has always intrigued me and the troubleshooting is the best part.

You should get the yearly maintenance contract on them now


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

atleast it was an easy job


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

thanks guys the owner had two other companys there to look at the problem and none of them looked at the flue penetrations...:whistling2:


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

so which is the intake and which are the exhaust?


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

the intakes are the san tees and the exhaust is the longer risers the exhaust has to be above the intake by 2' to prevent flue gases from being sucked back into the gas valve and starving the boiler of fresh oxygen. Proper intake and exhaust is one of the more crucial things to look out for when installing these mod con boilers proper length and sizing etc.


----------



## kentdmo (Dec 15, 2008)

nice work and good call


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

super necro
damn. almost 11 years i just serviced these same boilers today, still kicking but need upgrading soon.
-Plumb


----------



## Sstratton6175 (Jan 10, 2021)

Plumbworker said:


> super necro
> damn. almost 11 years i just serviced these same boilers today, still kicking but need upgrading soon.
> -Plumb


I install a lot of HTP boilers as you know they are manufactured in MA and that’s where I live and work. Have you installed any of their new Elite-XL commercial boilers? We just did 4-800,000btu models. They are much better to install than the old Mod Cons. All the trappings come off the back and they got rid of those cheesy nipples that were held on with those hateful snap rings.


----------

